# Mirrorless Camera



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

What are your impressions on this format and specifically the Canon EOS M? Canon is a late entry into this format but the EOS M seems promising. 










I have a Nikon D50 and my daily shooter is a Canon Digital Elph SD880. Just looking for something that has point shoot convenience, higher than average quality imaging with less heft than a standard DSLR. Youre right. its mirrorless. title corrected.


----------



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

This camera is not a four-thirds format sensor, it is a APS-C sensor.

Most four-thirds cameras are Olympus or Panasonic.


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

With latest firmware upgrade, focus is much faster i hear, but they are about to introduce new eos m soon , so it would be wise to wait a bit , the older models will get much cheaper...


----------

